# Chicken Feed Videos!



## CaptureRapture (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello,

I have made quite a few videos now on my series called 'Chicken Feed'. They are fairly new chickens and we have never had them before so I thought it would be a good idea to find out what they do and don't like to eat and make a video series out of it!










I will post all the videos I have made so far below! If anyone is interested in them please subscribe and comment on my channel as I will be making more in the future with different foods!  Enjoy!

(I mostly do gaming videos, but try and get a Chicken Feed out every couple of weeks usually!)
https://www.youtube.com/user/captureandrapture

Banana





Aubergine / Eggplant





Sweetcorn





Strawberry





Pineapple





Any feedback and suggestions are welcome. Looking forward to talking to this community as I am new!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am unable to watch you're vids due to being in the US and we all know the US is behind when it comes to fast, unlimited internet. My bandwidth is limited or I would be watching.

That said, are you aware that chickens are like little kids when they're offered something new? They approach it with suspicion and sometimes will pass up the tastiest treats. Mine turned their beaks up to a salad of greens and fruit until a hen with chicks got all kinds of excited over it. Now they all come running to the door when they see the bowel in my hands.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Robin i am in the US and have no problem.. you might want to look at either you comp or your band width.

Nice Video.. My hens love oat meal.. That and cantaloupe


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The reason for my sarcastic comment is that I live in an area that either dial up or satellite are the only options for internet access. There are a lot like me. I did satellite and will never, ever do it again. We all know dial up is barely workable with today's online experience.

I currently use what is known as a jet pack. Very consistent, reliable web access. But its huge limitation is the amount of bandwidth I get for the cost. I could get more but it also hits the pocket book hard.


----------



## CaptureRapture (Jul 22, 2014)

To *Robin416 *- I can't imagine not having unlimited bandwidth *shudders* I think I just wouldn't see the internet at all if that was the case! It's amazing how we can send messages to satellites that are nearing Pluto but don't have the world covered with internet signals yet!

Yes about the chickens are like children! It seems that they are very tentative upon getting a new food first and they usually let Amelia (brown one) to test it first if she is happy eating it the others get stuck in! I love how they run, they really are like dinosaurs! Wish they wasn't as jumpy at everything though!

To *Jabberwocky* - Oat Meal and Cantaloupe eh.... interesting! More things to try and thanks for watching!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some breeds have that jumpiness built in to them. I don't know enough about your breeds to say that's the way they are naturally. Some are so very people friendly its not funny. They're like puppies following their humans around.


----------



## CaptureRapture (Jul 22, 2014)

My ones come running when they see you and are curious to see what is going on and will tentatively eat from your hand but any sudden movements and they will jump and run away!


----------

